# Maximus III Gene & Corsair H50-1



## Tator Tot

Mobo - $170 Shipped
H50 - $50 shipped.


----------



## trexxcrap

i don't know much bout the mobo but i know you can get that cooler brand new for around 60 so i say about 40 for the corsair


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trexxcrap* 
i don't know much bout the mobo but i know you can get that cooler brand new for around 60 so i say about 40 for the corsair

That's the orig. H50; H50-1 is newest revision, so pricing can get mixed up. Cheapest I could find the 50-1 was ~$70 (new)


----------



## mmx+

$60 shipped for the H50, $175 shipped for the mobo


----------



## usmcz

~$55 shipped for H50

~$175 shipped for GENE


----------



## Nausicaa

Nice block! You can get around $60 shipped for that. I don't know about the motherboard.


----------

